# Taurine levels in Sheba, Felix & Whiskas



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Might be of some interest. I remember reading on here a while ago that the levels of taurine in these foods wasn't exactly clear. Having emailed the respective companies I have since recieved this from Purina (manufacturers of Sheba and Felix):



"Thank you very much for contacting us regarding your enquiry.

To ensure that a food is a complete and balanced diet for a cat it must meet all the cats nutritional requirements and it must contain the correct amounts of certain essential minerals and vitamins which include taurine. We can assure you that all Purina products are produced in line with the FEDIAF (European Pet Food Industry Federation) Nutrition Guidelines and the NRC Guidelines (National Research Council). These guidelines detail the nutritional requirements of dogs and cats at varying life stages and are independently peer-reviewed by pet nutrition experts. The amount as recommended by FEDIAF is 0.2 grammes per 100 grammes on a dry matter basis.

We hope that this information has been helpful and if we can be of any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us again.

Thank you for contacting the Purina Petcare Team."



Very vague. Still waiting to hear about Whiskas.


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

Interesting albeit as usual from the big companies completely non specific. I have meant to post on this previously but my understanding on the FEDIAF guideline for taurine levels appears to differ slightly from what is discussed in the sticky (I may well be wrong though)

The FEDIAF guideline is 0.2g / 100g or 2000mg / kg DMA for wet adult food. Therefore by my reckoning for a wet food with 80% moisture the guidleine is 400mg/kg as packaged. 

Most brands that declare the taurine level actually exceed this assuming that the levels declared are on an as packaged basis rather than DMA.

For example: Grau 1000mg/kg, Smilla 985mg/kg, Bozita 700mg/kg etc.

I have read previously that Whiskas is 500mg/kg however I'm not sure how reliable that source is. 

It's also worth noting that Sheba is a Waltham brand like Whiskas not a Purina brand


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Ali82 said:


> It's also worth noting that Sheba is a Waltham brand like Whiskas not a Purina brand


Yes, you're right - for some reason I always mistake Gourmet for Sheba...not sure why!!


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Finally heard back today about Whiskas and Sheba:

Thanks for getting in touch about our Whiskas and Sheba products.

The taurine level in our complete wet cat foods is 500mg per 1000kcal of food, as recommended by most pet nutrition bodies including our world leading Waltham Centre for Pet Nutrition.

If you'd like any further advice or information, please don't hesitate to let me know.

Kind regards


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

Just to elaborate on the above slightly, 500mg / 1000Kcal is the FEDIAF guideline for adult / maintenance food. For growth and reproduction the guideline is 630mg / 1000 Kcal so confirms the thought that for those feeding supermarket brands then there is a requirement for specific kitten food (I would imagine the manufacturers also closely adhere to the minimum guidelines on other nutrients).


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ali82 said:


> Interesting albeit as usual from the big companies completely non specific. I have meant to post on this previously but my understanding on the FEDIAF guideline for taurine levels appears to differ slightly from what is discussed in the sticky (I may well be wrong though)
> 
> The FEDIAF guideline is 0.2g / 100g or 2000mg / kg DMA for wet adult food. Therefore by my reckoning for a wet food with 80% moisture the guidleine is 400mg/kg as packaged.
> 
> ...


Glad that someone on here has got their head firmly screwed on. I think you are absolutely right Ali!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ali82 said:


> Just to elaborate on the above slightly, 500mg / 1000Kcal is the FEDIAF guideline for adult / maintenance food. For growth and reproduction the guideline is 630mg / 1000 Kcal so confirms the thought that for those feeding supermarket brands then there is a requirement for specific kitten food (I would imagine the manufacturers also closely adhere to the minimum guidelines on other nutrients).


Well, or to supplement with taurine if you choose not to feed kitten food or to feed over the recommended levels - that way it should level itself out.


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

I was also thinking along the lines of vitamins, minerals and trace elements. Assuming that the big companies may just stick to the guideline minimums. Although I have just taken a look at the guidelines again and I don't think there's much in there that would be liekly to cause issue, Calcium and Iodine maybe?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ali82 said:


> I was also thinking along the lines of vitamins, minerals and trace elements. Assuming that the big companies may just stick to the guideline minimums. Although I have just taken a look at the guidelines again and I don't think there's much in there that would be liekly to cause issue, Calcium and Iodine maybe?


Yes potentially to calcium though I believe that there is too much calcium (and other minerals) in a lot of foods currently and there seems to be a trend to lower these again. That was something I was going to explore next - so if you fancy getting involved let me know.

For a strange reason quite a lot of companies don't have the levels of iodine for their food (kitten, adult or senior)


----------

